# Preparing for FET - did you change your diet etc?



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Dear all

Just wondering what the general thoughts are re optimising the chances of success with FET. With all my IVF attempts I remember what seems like months of vitamin taking, healthy eating, no alcohol, no coffee/tea etc etc etc.  Does it matter so much with FET? Do let me know your thoughts.


O


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i guess the princple of developing a healthy endometrium still applies as oppposed to striving for egg quality (packing in the protien!)


----------



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Orlando

I didn't do as much for my FET as I did for my ICSI cycle as you dont need to worry about egg quality etc as JJ says.  However I did take co-enzyme Q10 up until embryo transfer and also did the pineapple juice thing during the whole cycle.  Also took selenium during the cycle to help with womb lining.  Cut back on caffeine but didn't cut it out totally like I did during my ICSI cycle.

I also tried to keep my tummy and lower back warm after transfer.

Wishing you the very best of luck with your FET cycle.

Boo x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Orlando,

I am starting medicated FET next month and i am gonna look after myself like i did on last ICSI cycle. Obviously no alcohol, decaf tea, eat healthily and take all my vitamins. Good luck  

Olivia xxxxx


----------

